# Réservation iPad 2 à partir de 21h - Plus possible



## Snipefoo (12 Avril 2011)

Hello,

Sur les conseils de mon Apple Store je me suis rendu sur leur site après 21h pour réserver un iPad 2 et le récupérer le lendemain (on peu rever  ).

Hier soir je me connecte donc, mais trop tard, il n'y avait plus de dispo.

je me reconnecte ce soir et là surprise : tous les liens vers la réservation on disparu 

Faut-il en conclure que cette possibilité de réservation des rares appareils livrés n'existe plus ?


----------



## Ekym (12 Avril 2011)

Pareil. Je voulai en réserver un ce soir mais plus de lien réserver.


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Avril 2011)

Tu crois qu'ils ont arrêté la livraison des ipad2 suite à tous ces problèmes ?


----------



## worldice (12 Avril 2011)

Chez moi cela marche bien, ici :
http://reserve.apple.com/WebObjects...roduct?lang=fr&country=FR&prelaunch=MC769NF_A


----------



## Snipefoo (12 Avril 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Tu crois qu'ils ont arrêté la livraison des ipad2 suite à tous ces problèmes ?



Ben j'avoue que c'est le premier truc qui m'est venu à l'esprit mais il est toujours possible de le commander sur l'Apple Store avec le même délai (2 à 3 semaines)... 



worldice a dit:


> Chez moi cela marche bien, ici :
> http://reserve.apple.com/WebObjects...roduct?lang=fr&country=FR&prelaunch=MC769NF_A


Oui j'ai essayé ce lien aussi en le modifiant pour la Suisse, il indique aucune dispo dans aucun Apple Store (ce qui est probablement vrai). Mais ce qui est étrange c'est que liens qui pointaient vers cette page depuis le site Apple ont disparus. Ce qui me laisse penser que comme il s'agit d'une page universelle de réservation (valable pour les autres produits), Apple ne peut pas la supprimer. Par contre, Apple ne veut plus encourager la réservation des iPads ...


----------



## worldice (12 Avril 2011)

Snipefoo a dit:


> Ben j'avoue que c'est le premier truc qui m'est venu à l'esprit mais il est toujours possible de le commander sur l'Apple Store avec le même délai (2 à 3 semaines)...
> 
> 
> Oui j'ai essayé ce lien aussi en le modifiant pour la Suisse, il indique aucune dispo dans aucun Apple Store (ce qui est probablement vrai). Mais ce qui est étrange c'est que liens qui pointaient vers cette page depuis le site Apple ont disparus. Ce qui me laisse penser que comme il s'agit d'une page universelle de réservation (valable pour les autres produits), Apple ne peut pas la supprimer. Par contre, Apple ne veut plus encourager la réservation des iPads ...



Ouai, mais ils étaient où avant les liens sur leur site ? Car j'ai eu du mal à les trouver...


----------



## Ekym (13 Avril 2011)

Quelqu'un a un peu plus d'info au sujet des réservations 21H ?


----------

